
Ask HN: How you started your career in web dev? - throwaway_yc
Hello Web Devs,<p>I am switching career to web dev. I need your advice on start learning web dev. How did you start?<p>Suggest me books, tutorials, and tips.
======
mtmail
HN archive is full of previous discussions on how to start with web
development.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn+web+dev&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=learn+web+dev&sort=byPopularity&dateRange=pastYear&type=story)

I keep recommending [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web) but previously you
wrote you learn python. So tutorials for python+web like
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/) are better.
Don't be discouraged by slow learning, you essentially learn 3-5 languages and
100 concepts and every developer started from zero.

------
chovy
I studied stuff online picked a stack to focus on and then search for remote
jobs. I built [http://remotejobs.today](http://remotejobs.today)

------
otras
First, I'd recommend being suspicious of survivorship bias and following in
anyone's footsteps (including any mentioned here). Relevant xkcd:
[https://xkcd.com/1827/](https://xkcd.com/1827/)

After that, I'd recommend the Coursera course _Learning How to Learn_ as pre-
work.

3 free resources I highly recommend:

\- Harvard's CS50. Cannot recommend this highly enough.

\- MIT's Intro to Programming w/ EdX. Great way to learn more about problem
solving

\- FreeCodeCamp: Great directed resource for a path to learn front end
development. There's so much information out there that it's helpful to have
some guidance.

